# First time in a cattery



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all, we got our rescue cat in January and she has settled in nicely. She is still a very nervous and timid cat however, and is scared of everyone except me and my daughter.
We are going away in a few days for a week and reluctantly have to put her in a cattery. I'm a bit worried for her and just wondered can anyone share experiences of the first time they had to leave their cat in a cattery and was he/she ok ?
Thanks


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi - you may well have already explored this option, but could you get a pet sitter to come in to your home rather than taking your cat to a cattery? That way she would be in her own environment, which might be less stressful. 

I recently had to go away for a couple of days, and my cat had been home with me from the rescue centre for only about 2 months, so I was really concerned about leaving him. The pet sitter was great - came in and spent about an hour with him each visit so he had company - and whilst it cost me slightly more than a cattery, it was well worth it.

Jacqui


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Jacqui, thanks for your reply. Having someone come in isn't an option as Sasha is not an indoor cat. She spends quite a lot of time outdoors so if a stranger came to my house and called her in for food then she would not come as she does not trust anyone except us. She was found abandoned having recently had kittens (the kittens weren't found) so the Cats Protection people guessed she had been dumped after getting pregnant (or possibly after having them). I also get the feeling she was mistreated as she is so nervous.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

If I'm going away just for a couple of days, I have someone come in and feed them but any longer and I put them in a cattery, partly because I don't want to tie people down to a weeks worth of twice daily visits and also because while I'm confident they'd be ok for a couple of days on their own, if I'm away for longer, I'd rather have the peace of mind that they're safe and being kept an eye on 24/7. I have been happy with both catteries I have used although I'm more happy with the latest one. The cats are fine and happy enough there. Kiera apparently is a bit shy (She's certainly not at home  ) and hides for a bit but curiosity get the better of her on the end. I'd say as long as you're happy with the cattery and the people running it she'll probably be fine. Good catteries will have staff who are used to dealing with timid cats and will spend time with them or not, depending on the needs of the cat


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

As someone who works in a boarding cattery i can honestly say the majority of cats cope ok. That doesn't mean they enjoy it if they have a nervous nature, but they mostly sleep and as long as they get some yummy food they are ok.
Try not to fret too much most good catteries will make it their priority to treat your cat like their own. xx


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks both, that's reassuring to hear.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Ironically, I was worried about my previous lot of cats when I put them in for the first time, they were so nervous etc. It turned out, they liked it there so much that they didn't want to come home.  Groomed daily, fed lots of nice food, heated pen, loads of toys...they thought it was heaven.

In all seriousness, a lot of cats don't like being put into catteries, but they cope with it, as long as they are being fed and so on, they will get by. Plus, it's not for a really long time, am sure your kitty will be fine and will be glad to get home to you, even if she probably has a huge strop with you at first. Mine came out gave me loads of kisses and cuddles and then when we got home, ignored me for three days. Lol


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I think using a cattery can be more stressful for the owner than the cat! We put Milly in one for 10 days over Christmas and the New year; spent the whole time missing her. When we collected her the cattery owner said she'd been a right little madame, kicking her bowls over and making a mess while playing with the cat in the pen next to hers. When I said she was normally quite quiet the owner told me not to fall for that and that Milly could hold her own and was a noisy little thing. 

For me, by using a cattery I know where my cat is at all times, I'm not relying on someone to the same extent as having a friend come round twice a day, and my cat should be in good hands should they require vet attention.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the cattery may actually be weirdly reassuring for your kitty

yes you took her somewhere weird...but you *came back for her*

Mabel was still shy, unable to handle her, feral mostly when she went into a cattery for a few weeks last year after our housefire, when we got her back she became waaaaaay more friendly and outgoing with us


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I dropped her off this morning and she was scared (I could feel her heart beating very fast) but she came out of her carrier straight away and started hissing at one of the feral cats lol.
It's a nice place on a farm with lots of chickens roaming around that the cats can stare at and the woman who owns the farm runs the cattery alone so she will be the only one looking after Sasha (rather than lots of different people going in and out of her pen). 
I think she will fine and I don't feel so worried now


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi again, just an update to say we got Sasha back from the cattery this evening and she was fine. The owner said she was friendly, had no problems and ate well. In fact I think she ate very well as she seems to have a little tubby belly which she didn't have before ! 
Just thought I'd let you all know in case anyone else is worried as I was about leaving their cat in a cattery.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad she was ok.

Did you both have a nice break?

Em x


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Milly came back from the cattery a little chunkier than when we left her 10 days previous. So much for all our worrying she was OK


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Sash1709 said:


> Hi again, just an update to say we got Sasha back from the cattery this evening and she was fine. The owner said she was friendly, had no problems and ate well. In fact I think she ate very well as she seems to have a little tubby belly which she didn't have before !
> Just thought I'd let you all know in case anyone else is worried as I was about leaving their cat in a cattery.


That's good news. Can we see some Pic,s of sasha please. :001_smile:


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Em, yes we did thanks 

The funny thing is, Sasha has been all over us since we got back. She was never a lap cat and had only just progressed to sitting beside us (we've had her since January). Tonight though she actually sat on my daughters lap for the first time ! 

Have attached a couple of pics Amin


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad everyone enjoyed their holidays 

When mine came back after only 3 days at the cattery they were little angels , purring, not being naughty etc. I think they realised how good they have things when it is taken away 

It only lasted 2 days but it was bliss :blink:


----------

